# My bees seem to love boxwoods



## lilhouseonprairie (Jun 19, 2014)

For the most part, bees like all types of Boxwood. If in doubt, search for something native to your area. Or, take cuttings off your current plants and root them. Boxwood is very very easy to root for beginners.


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm a bit further south than you, but at UF's Bee College, hollies (male plants preferred, especially yaupon in place of boxwood) were recommended as a substitute for boxwood (not that you'd want to replace yours!). In my yard, the bees went crazy for ligustrum, too, and also worked it morning to night. Both hollies and ligustrum are evergreen, making them nice choices for landscaping.


----------



## lilhouseonprairie (Jun 19, 2014)

msscha said:


> I'm a bit further south than you, but at UF's Bee College, hollies (male plants preferred, especially yaupon in place of boxwood) were recommended as a substitute for boxwood (not that you'd want to replace yours!). In my yard, the bees went crazy for ligustrum, too, and also worked it morning to night. Both hollies and ligustrum are evergreen, making them nice choices for landscaping.


Excellent native choices, if OP is willing to explore something other than the boxwoods. Boxwoods are not the end of the world on introduce species because they are not horribly invasive. But, they are introduced. So, choosing something native to your area is always a better choice. Your local bugs and bees and butterflies will be well adapted to a native plant.


----------

